# Shimano Decals



## Jim (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello,
I scored Ten Shimano Decals they are 1x6 and the lettering is Blue.
If you want one, respond here and I will drop one in the mail for you. First nine to respond will get them.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 10, 2007)

Shawtee #1! :lol:


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, Ok, you twisted my arm


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Mr. James Im in if it isnt too late


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll take one if you don't mind or if its not to late.


----------



## BoatMechanic (Nov 10, 2007)

Ill take one please!!


----------



## fzaetz (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll take one too! Thanks...


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2007)

2 left!

Will pm you if I need your address soon.


----------



## little anth (Nov 10, 2007)

do you mind sending one to me do you still ahve the info for me??
thanks 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 10, 2007)

Heck, I'll certainly take one if there's any left


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll take one if there are any left


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2007)

Decals are going out tomorrow (Thursday 11/14/2007).

Fishinsmylife317,
I gave you mine. So you have one coming too. :wink: 
I will get some more when the fishing shows come around in February.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Nah man don't do that. You're too generous as it is. I waited too long. You keep it.


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nah man don't do that. You're too generous as it is. I waited too long. You keep it.



Dont worry bud! Believe me, no problem!

I will get more.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2007)

Got my shimano sticker today along with a tinboat sticker, thanks Mr. Jim


----------



## little anth (Nov 17, 2007)

got it today looks great jim thanks man


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 18, 2007)

Got my sticker today. Thanks again Jim.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 18, 2007)

Finally decided to get off my butt and check the mail from friday and saturday. In there was the shimano decal and tinboats.net decal! Thanks Jim! You're the bomb!

Or should I say... Demetrios, you're the bomb! Lol


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Finally decided to get off my butt and check the mail from friday and saturday. In there was the shimano decal and tinboats.net decal! Thanks Jim! You're the bomb!
> 
> Or should I say... Demetrios, you're the bomb! Lol




LOL! Everyone who got an envelope must of looked at the name and said WTF? who the Heck is that!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

I was out of town all weekend and finally checked my mail also. Got the Shimano decal! Thanks, Jim


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 21, 2007)

I got mine, which you shouldn't have sent me, the other day. Thanks Jim


----------

